# Top Ten under $10



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Fellow BOTL Budkole has a thread asking for everyone's top 15 cigars, in no order, regardless of cost. This is a great thread!

However, for those on a budget or those just starting not wanting to drop over twenty bucks for a Fuente Fuente Opus X or Anejo may be interested in more "cost effective" sticks.

To that end, I and hopefully others would find your input on this matter most interesting.

To get things started, here are my favorite 10 sticks for under 10 bucks.

PG

1. Olivia Series O perfecto, maduro wrapper
2. Punch London Club, EMS wrapper
3. Padilla Dominus, robusto
4. Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo
5. Vengence Double Maduro, toro
6. Padilla Habano, torpedo
7. Padilla Obsidian, torpedo
8. Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo
9. Arturo Fuente Short Story
10. Rocky Patel, The Edge - Missle, Corojo wrapper


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Casa Magna Colorado
LFD Airbender
Brickhouse
CAO La Traviata
601 Blue
Tat Miami
Taboo Twist
LFD Cameroon Cab
Pinar Del Rio Oscuro
Pinar Del Rio SG


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

NC________
Padron 1926 #35 maduro
Padron 1964 Principe Maduro
Illusione CG-4
Illusione Epernay Le Petit
Illusione Epernay Le Elegance 
Arturo Fuente Cuban Corona Maduro

CC________
Ramon Allones Small Club Corona
Ramon Allones Specialty Selected
Trinidad Reyes
San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

scrunchie said:


> NC________
> Padron 1926 #35 maduro
> Padron 1964 Principe Maduro
> Illusione CG-4
> ...


Would you explain the "NC" and "CC" for me and others?

Thanks,
PG


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Cuban and Non-Cuban


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie but $9 is no budget stick in my opinion. I'd say under $5 is budget.


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

Onyx Reserve Belicoso
AF Flor Fina 8-5-8
AF Hemingway Best Seller
Exile Maduro Perfecto #1
La Caya Brazil
Casa Magna Torpedo 
Don Lino 1989 Maduro Torpedo
Hammer Sickle Torpedo
Martinez New York Gold Series Torpedo
Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum

....dont be surprised if i edit this and change a few


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Suzza said:


> I'm not gonna lie but $9 is no budget stick in my opinion. I'd say under $5 is budget.


I gotta agree with that, I usually stick to under $5 or $6. I've bought Oliva V Nat/Mad, smaller sized Padron Anni's, a bunch of great AF, Rockys, Pepin's all for $10 or under and don't consider any of those budget smokes.

Budget smoke, 5 pack ITC SF Maddies for $9.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Padron 6K Maduro
Casa Magna Colorado Robusto
Kristoff Maduro Torpedo
Brickhouse Churchill
El Baton Double Toro
601 Blue Toro 
Oliva Serie V Belicoso or Torpedo
La Aroma De Cuba Robusto
CAO La Traviata Robusto
Exile Wired Torpedo
Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Torpedo
Murcielago Torpedo
Oliva Serie V Maduro Torpedo 09
Zino Embassy Selection Limited Perfecto
My Father No.1


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

My Father LB 1922
San Christobal
San Christobal Del Sol


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

This is based on the pricing at one of my local B&M's ...

For under $10 I'd get the following ... 

Pinar Del Rio Sungrown Torpedo
Ashton VSG Robusto


For under $6 I'd get the following ...

CAO La Traviata Robusto
AF Hemingway Short Story
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50 Year Belicoso
Oliva Serie O Robusto Natural


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

My Father LB 1922 Petite Robusto, just had my first one last night but more are on the way.
AB Tempus
RP Vintage 90, 92, 99
Padilla Dominus
Padilla Cazadores
AB SCR
AB Harvest Selection '97
Lots of other good sticks for under $10 but these come to mind right now


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Padrons 3000 and a bunch of other Padrons
Sabor Cubano
La Tradicion 15 Anniversary
Oliva Series G Maduros
El Rey del Mundo Oscuros
Illusione CG4
Oliva Series V
Rocky Patel Decade and Vintages
Fuente Anejos can be picked up now and then just under $10


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Everything in my humidors/coolers is under $10! Everything is NC, of course.
ERDM
HdM
Punch
LGC
GCC
GPECC
Perdomo Fresh Rolled
Omar Ortez Original
Bolivar
Travis Club


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Perdomo Oscuro 
AF 8 5 8 Maduro
5 Vegas Gold
Cu-Avana Maduro 
Nub 460 Maduro
Brickhouse
Bahia Maduro 
La Unica
Taboo Twist
5 Vegas Series 'A'


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ashton VSG Illusion
Ashton Puro Sol Robusto
La Riqueza #4
Guapos 46
DPG JJ Maduro Selectos
DPG Black Label 1979
DPG Blue Label
601 Green
CAO Gold Maduro
5 Vegas Gold


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

*Budget versus on a budget...*

Holy crap Batman...
This thread really took off fast. Awesome!

Let me clarify one point in my original post. While I use the word "budget" I do not want to imply that any of these sticks are "budget" smokes or in any way less than a premium selection.

What fries my ass, pardon (or is it padron) my french, is when you look at a list of "best of's" and they all cost $20-$30 bucks. Now seriously...

While I will admit to owning quite a few decidedly non-budget cigars, my main interest is finding those smokes that you would buy for a good night of poker with the guys. Cigars that you would buy to share with a friend on the deck on a Friday night. Not the ones you bust out when the Freekin' Pope shows up... (Anejo's, please... if I have to age it, why is it called "Aged"? WTF)

Thanks all,
PG


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Perdomo Grand Cru Corojo Churchill
JdN Antano Dark Corojo Peligroso
JdN Gran Consul
Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nova
Punch Rothschild EMS
MOW Ruination Robusto
Padilla Habano
5 Vegas Relic 
Cain Maduro Torpedo
LGC Wavell


----------



## JazzCigar (Mar 10, 2010)

*$5-10*
A. Fuente 8-5-8
Padron 5000
Punch (most of them are under $10)
La Gloria Cubana wavell
Perdomo Lot 23, Habano, Patriarch

*Under $5*
Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte
Padron Delicias/Londres

It's often worth it to check out the house blends at a local B&M. Sometimes you can find quality smoke for a good value that way.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Budget versus on a budget...*

What fries my ass, pardon (or is it padron) my french, is when you look at a list of "best of's" and they all cost $20-$30 bucks. Now seriously...

Thanks all,
PG[/QUOTE]

You can get Padron 3000's for 4.50 / stick
for many here, that is there go-to stick...........
Seriously.................


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

601 blue toro
601 red torp
Oliva v churhill xtra
Cubao any size
LFD DL Chisel
LFD DL Chisel maduro
DPG blue delicias
Patel bros toro
AB Tempus
Cain maduro

I could add more or change the list but those come to mind.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Budget versus on a budget...*

You can get Padron 3000's for 4.50 / stick
for many here, that is there go-to stick...........
Seriously.................[/QUOTE]

Actually, what I was referring to was the predominance of Fuente Fuente Opus X lovers that clog the boards with their rave reviews. Don't get me wrong, I hold no Brother any ill will, but I'd rather smoke five really good cigars than one "exceptional," although I would have to disagree, cigar.

My go to smokes all tend to fall into the $8-$10 dollar range, with a good number from either end of the price spectrum thrown in for good measure, including sufficient Padrons, all good. What I'm really interested in are those smokes that are good every time and don't break the bank if you share one or two with friends.

Bundles be damned here, that's more budget than I'm interested in, although that would be a great thread too..... hmmm....

Peace,
PG


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

I know im not contributing anything to this thread but i found it helpful since im new to cigars and don't know many brands and there are so many different cigars at the online retailers.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Budget versus on a budget...*



PadillaGuy said:


> You can get Padron 3000's for 4.50 / stick
> for many here, that is there go-to stick...........
> Seriously.................


Actually, what I was referring to was the predominance of Fuente Fuente *Opus X lovers that clog the boards with their rave reviews. Don't get me wrong, I hold no Brother any ill will, but I'd rather smoke five really good cigars than one "exceptional," although I would have to disagree, cigar.*

My go to smokes all tend to fall into the $8-$10 dollar range, with a good number from either end of the price spectrum thrown in for good measure, including sufficient Padrons, all good. What I'm really interested in are those smokes that are good every time and don't break the bank if you share one or two with friends.

Bundles be damned here, that's more budget than I'm interested in, although that would be a great thread too..... hmmm....

Peace,
PG[/QUOTE]
That's why we live by the "smoke what you like, like what you smoke" mantra.


----------



## Bwana (Jun 10, 2010)

There are some great ideas here fella's, thanks!


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

It's a lot easier to narrow down the list at $10 and UP... there are tons of great cigars under $10. 

Just a few that come to mind off the top of my head. Many of these have been mentioned in the thread already:

Casa Magna robusto
Oliva Series V 
El Triunfador 
DPG "Blue" 
My Father Le Bijou Petite Robusto
Aroma de Cuba Especiales 
San Cristobal
Brickhouse
Felipe Gregorio Power


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Ashton VSG 
RP 90/92
Diamond Crown
AF Hemingway 
Oliva Serie V
Padilla Miami
Perdomo ESV
My Father
Brickhouse


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

601 Maddy
Padron 2000 and other base Padrons
Fuente Hemingways
RP Olde World Reserve
La Gloria Figurado
Fuente Douuble Chat
Tat Red
Mac Gold


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Just curious when you are saying $10 and under are you including tax?

Because half the cigars mentioned here are $10+ in NY with taxes and I know it is going even up more.

I pay about $6.30 with tax for Padron 2000


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

denarok said:


> Just curious when you are saying $10 and under are you including tax?
> 
> Because half the cigars mentioned here are $10+ in NY with taxes and I know it is going even up more.
> 
> I pay about $6.30 with tax for Padron 2000


I was just using 10 bucks as a general guideline.
I feel your pain over there in NY. I just read that the
state is losing one of it's largest store/distributor because
of the new taxes. Moving to Florida and closing the doors
to do mail order only, what a shame. I wonder how long
the industry there can survive under this overwhelming
taxation...

PG


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Nub 460 Habano
Perdomo 10th Anniv Robusto
Olive Serie O
RP The Edge

For a good smoke at a budget price, I haven't been able to beat Tobacoes Baez Serie SF Robusto, can get a box of 20 for under $40 bucks!

As an aside...don't know how b&m's are making it. I picked up a Nub 460 Habano yesterday and it cost me over 9 bucks with tax. Online, less than 6 at times. I'd like to patronize a couple local b&m's a lot more, but have to keep costs down, especially with wife out of work. For now, I stop at the local to try a new single, and if I like it, I find it online for a lot less.


----------



## peepskp (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Budget versus on a budget...*

Aging Room f55
Alec Bradley Prensado (need to try Tempus yet)
Headley Grange
JD Howard Reserve
Illusione 68 Bombone
Ilusione Eperney
Undercrown Corona Viva
Nica Rustica
Padron 35 (online under 10)
Room 101 Daruma


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: Budget versus on a budget...*



peepskp said:


> Aging Room f55
> Alec Bradley Prensado (need to try Tempus yet)
> Headley Grange
> JD Howard Reserve
> ...


This thread is from 2010 bud


----------



## peepskp (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Budget versus on a budget...*

I wasn't aware that members can only respond to threads from today. It's a good thread to see what other people like. Please ignore it if you could sir...


----------



## BryGuySC (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, since it has popped up to the top, might as well contribute!

AF Hemingway
My Father Flor de las Antilles
Diesel
Liga Undercrown
Illusione Rothschilds


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Budget versus on a budget...*



peepskp said:


> I wasn't aware that members can only respond to threads from today. It's a good thread to see what other people like. Please ignore it if you could sir...


I think it shows quality that a lot of the sticks from '10 are still popular today.

Goes to show that good sticks stand the test of time, even it is has only been 4 years.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

To add onto the list, my current favorite lower priced sticks:

Guerilla Warfare
Illusione Rothchildes
Aquitaine Mode 5
Liga Undercrown
My Father LeBijou 1922 
Nica Rustica
Leccia Luchador
Tatuaje Nobles VI
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial
Jericho Hill by Crowned Heads
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor

Yep, thats some of 'em.


----------

